# Fuite G5



## papanes (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Une fuite du liquide de refroidissement sur un G5 PC Power (Mars 2005) a provoquée un court-circuit. Le G5 était éteint, n'était pas en suspension d'activité et n'avait pas fonctionné la veille. Cette fuite est intervenue dans la nuit. Malgré les températures élevées, ce n'est pas une surchauffe. Pas de choc électrique. Pas de mauvaise manipulation. 
Un Centre Agrée me laisse entendre qu'il s'agit là d'une réelle anomalie, mais le G5 n'étant plus sous garantie, devinez la réponse d'AppleCare.
Si vous avez rencontré ce genre de situation, auriez-vous la gentillesse de me faire part de la solution qui y a été apportée.
Faut-il acheter un G5 ou préférer un iMac ?
D'avance merci à vous tous.


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Juillet 2010)

_*là d'une réelle anomalie


*_Il t'aime pas à ton centre Agrée, le problème arrive sur tout les g5 watercoolée (les quad) si ça fait pas très longtemps que c'est arrivée démonte la carte mère et fout là dans l'eau déminéralisée car en faite le liquide est corrosif et si pour le moemnt le G5 fonctionne ça vas pas durer


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2010)

Le problème a été évoqué jadis sur MacBidouille.

Ne te laisse pas faire, c'est un vrai défaut de fabrication.

Apple avait fini par réparer gratuitement les machines hors garantie apple care, sans reconnaître le problème officiellement.

Il s'agit d'un produit toxique extrêmement dangereux. => http://www.apple.com/fr/support/powermac/care/

Pour te donner une idée : http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=g5+fuites&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## papanes (2 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour vos informations. 
J'ai déposé le G5 en début d'après-midi au centre agrée, et j'aurais le verdict sans doute la semaine prochaine.
Je vais envoyé vos liens, explicites, à ce centre.
A suivre donc.
Encore merci.


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Juillet 2010)

il y a aussi ça : http://nysoyan.free.fr/Eaglefour/PowermacG5/PowermacG5.php

et la pétition : http://www.fusina.net/G5_coolant_leaks/index.php

Et non Apple n'a jamais réparé les machines gratutiement sauf exceptions mais ne te laisse pas faire faut les menacer de porter plainte


----------



## Dramis (3 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux aussi essayer de négocier une remise sur du matériel neuf.


----------



## papanes (3 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour.

Dès que j'aurais une ou des réponses, voir une ou des propositions, je vous en ferais part. 
Impensable que devant l'ensemble de ces cas (dont maintenant je fais partie), Apple soit aussi "désinvolte". Les conséquences semble-t-il face à un produit dangereux laisse Apple de marbre, ne se souciant donc pas de ses utilisateurs. Ce semble bien être un "vice caché" qui ne l'est plus, problèmes de conceptions, de matériaux .... en tous les cas pas d'un mauvais usage, ni de mauvaise manipulation ou encore d'une pièce particulièrement exposée à une usure précoce.
Lorsque donc j'aurais avancé, je m'orienterais aussi vers la pétition.
Oui je suis ouvert à toutes discussions, y compris vers un avantage sur rachat de matériel neuf, mais sans doute plus de G5, bien que le calibrage (avec sonde) des écrans iMac semble ... discutable, et moins précis que mon LaCie. Pourquoi cette absence d'interventions sur la luminosité et le contraste (au moins), pas nouveau non plus, c'était à l'époque mon choix en partie vers le G5.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h45 ----------

Ce qui me surprend aussi et m'est difficilement compréhensible, c'est que devant ce problème, qui peut avoir des conséquences (produit corrosif, court-circuit électrique, etc.) Apple n'a pas jugé bon, comme le font certaines marques automobiles, de rappeler les machines susceptibles (n° de série, période de fabrication) de rencontrer ce soucis. Cela aurait conforté le sérieux et l'attention portée aux utilisateurs de la marque (le G5 étant en haut des produits qui plus est), plutôt que ... ignorance (?), dédain (?), mépris (?) ... que sais-je.


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Juillet 2010)

Chez Apple on ne rappel jamais une machine quoi qui arrive du moins plus maintenant la seule machine que je me souvient que Apple à rappeler était le Powerbook 5300CS à cause des batterie au lithium qui pouvait "exploser". Aujourd'hui le Powermac G5 et iMac G5 sont victime de vices cachées et Apple s'en fous à max pour ne pas dire autre chose 

Voila


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2010)

C'est souvent à la tête du client, malheureusement. 

Je sais que des personnes ont réussi jadis à se faire remettre le G5 incontinent en état par Apple sans bourse délier et sans AppleCare.

Maintenant, la machine est ancienne et ont pourrait au mieux espérer une ristourne sur un achat futur.

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien.


----------



## papanes (6 Juillet 2010)

Et bien voilà, le G5 est déclaré irréparable !! 

La conclusion du Centre de Services Agrée : 

_Matériel Vintage ( Obsolète ).
Le liquide du système de refroidissement liquide à fui.
Cette génération de Mac ne fait plus l'objet de support de la part
d'Apple, il n'est plus possible de commander des pièces de
rechange pour ce modèle de Mac.
Matériel irréparable._

Bien entendu, longue conversation avec AppleCare, puis avec une personne du Service Commercial (?). Matériel trop ancien (5 ans) . Fuite ne provenant pas d'un défaut de fabrication, même s'il y a eu d'autres cas identiques ( + de 1.200), non non ce n'est ni possible ni prouvé, les forums ne sont pas preuves (!!!) et il me faudrait pour cela faire faire une expertise dans un Centre de Services Agréé, auquel cas, sans doute, l'expertise me serait remboursée et le matériel ... peut-être aussi, ou ... en partie. Mais en geste commercial, un code de réduction à valoir uniquement sur Apple Store m'est offert, 100 , le paradis.

Ainsi donc je rejoints le banc des déçus, même si je reste dans la famille. Je vais bien regarder pour ne pas trop ... dépenser à nouveau, dans un iMac sans doute.

Merci à tous.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2010)

"Vintage"

Ah ! Zut ! J'avais oublié ce détail. 

Là, le produit n'existe tout simplement plus pour Apple. Pratique. Bande d'enf... 


Tu récupères 100  et une caisse pour monter un PC... ou un Hackintosh.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Juillet 2010)

Totalement d'accord


----------



## papanes (6 Juillet 2010)

Je _déduis_ 100 , car c'est bien un code de réduction valable 3 mois, en cas d'achat uniquement sur l'Apple Store, même pas chez un revendeur, donc encore moins pour .... un PC ou un Hackintosh ... sont finaux au service commercial 

Il est vrai qu'essayer de comprendre la réalité plutôt que de nier des évidences, c'est ... vintage


----------



## KERRIA (14 Juillet 2010)

Salut

Sur quel forum assez récent le pocesseur d'un tel matériel, expliquait, photos à l'appui, comment à la suite d'une telle avarie, il à tout démonté, tout nettoyé, refait une tubulure en cuivre soudé etc...(sûrement un plombier)...et machine reparties frétillante ?....


----------

